# someone PLEASE help me with my oscar



## munki (Mar 31, 2006)

hi-
my oscar has the hole in the head disease and i have been reading that you need to feed them vitamins and certain foods to cure it. my problem is that he wont eat anything. all he can do is lay at them bottom and do back flips and swim upside down....i did a twenty five % water change and things are still pretty bad so i moved him to a bucket with fresh water....will he die? is there anything i can do.?


----------



## YoFishboy (Mar 24, 2006)

Sounds like he is pretty bad off, but I would use Hexamit.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

well, first off, we need to know what your water parameters are - sounds to me like there is a whole lot more going on that just HIH - and a 5% water change is a waste of time - you should be doing at least 30% each time - once a week. 

Please post your PH, ammonia, nitrItes, nitrAtes levels and we can go from there.


----------



## munki (Mar 31, 2006)

i didnt say five i said twenty five %. i tested my water levels and they were the same as allllll my other tanks. anyway-he died


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

munki said:


> i didnt say five i said twenty five %. i tested my water levels and they were the same as allllll my other tanks. anyway-he died


yeah, no kidding. Just becaue your levels are good for one fish, doesnt mean they are good for all.


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

I've never been sucessfully been able to cure HITH, but lots of water changes, and taking out the carbon helps.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Calcium, magnesium, phosphorus, and Vitamin-D supplements reverse it quite nicely in most cases, and it appears that deficiencies in these are the primary cause. In fact, the Hex-a-mit or other metronidazole drugs used for clearing the intestines of parasites often help because those parasites are often the cause of any such deficiency in the first place.

At any rate, it sounds like your Oscar had some much bigger problems than a little HITH.


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

Its a little late but I find HITH is usually a problem associated with BAD water conditions and *or bad diet.*


Massive waterchanges ( 50%- 75% )every other day usually helps slow down the spread. Hexi-a-mit and other drugs for Hole in the head will help stop it but . Follow the directions.

YOu don't have to have medication on hand but should have the general knowledge of how to spot the disease and how to prevent/ cure it...

Diet shouldn't be Feederfish all the time or beefhart all the time.. a varied diet including vegetable matter once in awhile is needed. 

Please do a lil research...


----------

